# Cathy Pacify All Asia and Asia Trip



## yan19454 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Asia Trip*

I have five weeks in the summer time and plan to go to Mainland China for two weeks. Another week I will be in other Asian County. I plan to BKK not Japan(It is so expensive plan to go to HKK -BKK. Vietnam and Cambodia and HK back home . Any place or good route to get the good price. Thanks.


----------



## PLL (Jan 15, 2006)

*South East Asia travels*

Check out www.asianaffairholidays.com for deals on Singapore Airlines. Their packages to Singapore from the States usually include air and hotel and you can include other destinations for a bit more.  Their Summer packages are not out yet.  Also check deals on Thai Airways (www.thaiairways.com) since you want to be in Bangkok, China and other Asian destinations.


----------



## yan19454 (Jan 17, 2006)

The price from www.asianaffairholidays.com is really good. It is cheap to go for package. Thanks.


----------



## Carrillo (Dec 20, 2008)

*Asia Trip*

Planning a first trip to Asia is a daunting task. "Asia" can include anything from the snowy north of Japan to the deserts of western India. With so many possibilities, it's hard to imagine where to start. Here are a few itineraries for the first time visitor to Asia.


----------

